# Old Hedgehog Fun



## mesyhedgehog (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys, awkward title i know, but im wondering if i can house my male and female hedgehog together, now that they are both old (3+ years both of them) would there be any problem? I dont want any babies, but i feel that my male hedgehog would have 'fun'.





If you know what i mean.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

No, this is a bad idea. She can still get pregnant and that would be very dangerous at that age. Even if she was spayed, it wouldn't be a great idea to house them together. Male don't "need" to mate to be happy, they can take care of business themself.


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

ahahahahahahahahahah :lol: 
this is great!!!
no clue about it...but sure I'd love to know the answer too!!!!


----------



## mesyhedgehog (Dec 5, 2009)

Well yeah I know they don't 'need' to mate to be happy, but it seems to me whenever the boy sees or smells the girl (like when I'm cleaning the cages) he gets really excited and starts eating more and runs a lot more and just generally 'happier' as they say. 

What if they are both 4 years old.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No matter what age, it's still a risk. They do get excited sometimes when they notice a female's presence, but he's perfectly fine without mating, and it's very dangerous for her health and well-being. The only way they should be near each other (whether you're watching or not) is if one of them is spayed or neutered. And surgery can also be riskier for older hedgehogs, so this doesn't seem like a good reason to do that either.


----------



## mesyhedgehog (Dec 5, 2009)

IF I do get one of them neutered (which I probably won't as you mentioned) do you think that would be safe enough to house them together until death do them apart.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

At 3-4 years old, a female can still get pregnant, but with a high risk of complications. Even if she's infertile, breeding will occur. The male will relentlessly pursue her. Over and over and over. For as long as they are together. It would be a lot of stress on the girl and eventually there could be violent conflict when she gets fed up.

Hedgehogs aren't social. They don't need company. They also don't breed for enjoyment, they breed from instinct to reproduce. The act itself isn't "fun". The male usually ends up with cut up/bloody paws, mouth, and chin/chest.

Sorry, but this is just a dumb idea. It wouldn't benefit either of the hedgehogs in any way.

Also, I have to disagree with Lilysmommy. If you get the female neutered, it's no different than her being infertile. Prevents babies, but the male will still pursue her. If you get the male neutered, he'll be less interested, but she will still be agitated by having him nearby. Regardless of whether they're opposite sexes, hedgehogs shouldn't be housed together as adults. Put two hedgehogs together that have had their own space their entire lives, even without the added stress of them being opposite sexes, and there's a very high risk of violent conflict.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

moxieberry said:


> At 3-4 years old, a female can still get pregnant, but with a high risk of complications. Even if she's infertile, breeding will occur. The male will relentlessly pursue her. Over and over and over. For as long as they are together. It would be a lot of stress on the girl and eventually there could be violent conflict when she gets fed up.
> 
> Hedgehogs aren't social. They don't need company. They also don't breed for enjoyment, they breed from instinct to reproduce. The act itself isn't "fun". The male usually ends up with cut up/bloody paws, mouth, and chin/chest.


You're right, I forgot to say about that, great point. I've saw a video of hedgies mating and the poor male was hurt.


----------



## mesyhedgehog (Dec 5, 2009)

Alright thanks guys! That was my question  I won't put them together


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, I saw that video too. The male was wounded and there was blood on the female. Not very fun.


----------

